# Martin's Cages Inc.



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

How many of you have a Martin's Cage? 

I'm slowly falling in love with them. I had thought I might get one of the Ferret Nation cages but I'm thinking I would rather save up a bit more and get a nice Martin's.... thanks a lot, you guys, for tossing Martin's into my head!

If you have one, which one do you have and what do you think of it?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

It was more light weight than I imagined and I wasn't in love with the look of the latches that secure the doors. Having said that I love it. The doors are large enough to reach all areas inside for cleaning and it being light weight makes it easier to take outside for it's monthly hose down. We have the Skyscraper and our girls love it. Be sure to add the powder coating. We also got the flip top which also helps for cleaning. The girls have bent some of the wire frame in the back corner but other than that it seems very sturdy. 

We do plan to get the Critter Nation once it is available, unless the cost is outrageous. I like the idea of full sized doors and having the ability to lock the steps up so the compartments can be seperate if needed. My husband will take the Martin's to his classroom and we'll sell the school cage.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the Skyscraper, too. It came with a front panel that was a bit warped during shipping, but has been straightening out on its own little by little. (I would recommend consciously straightening it out if this happens to you.) It does have strange looking doors, but they are extremely sturdy doors and my rats never have escaped. And the ramps are very safe, with no sharp edges anywhere.

The only downfall is the assembly process, which is a nasty old pain in the, uhhhhh, well... hands to be exact!  I felt bruised and arthritic for about 24 hours after assembling it, as I had to connect a gazillion little metal loops. (I recommend throwing a pizza party with friends who are willing to help so you can get it done quickly. :wink: ) 

So would I buy this cage again? SURE! The quality is absolutely phenomenal and I know my guy is safe. (Only one is living in it now. :-( ) And I have to say, it is light enough for me to handle on my own even though it is HUGE! (It can hold 5 rats.)

Best wishes with whatever you choose!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I have three martins cage one travel cage, and one big three level cage and a two level cage. I like martins cages a lot.


----------



## Nassik (Apr 4, 2008)

I own a RUUD cage from Martin's. Before I bought it I compared various cages and it came down to a choice between the Ferret Nation and the RUUD. In the end, I didn't want to bother with covering the FN cage with hardware cloth and so I went with Martin's. The RUUD is a big cage and is sturdy with zip ties. It's definitely not a cage to assemble by yourself but the results are more than worth the effort. 

My decision made, I sent a couple of e-mails to Martin's asking about their cages. They were exceedingly helpful. At long last I ordered the cage and awaited as the cage was out for powder-coating. This step took a little longer than I expected, which wasn't bad at all except for the fact that I was heading overseas for a short while. The timing worked out that I would be out of the country by the time the cage was going to arrive at my house. I sent an e-mail to Martin's explaining the situation and I was surprised when I was told that they would gladly hold my order for shipping until I returned home. Martin's held my cage for two months while I was gone. 

I maintained contact with Martin's while I was away and I am still amazed at the high level of customer service that Martin's possesses. If for no other reason than that I would recommend Martin's Cages to anyone. My experience with Martin's has made a faithful customer of me and you truly can't go wrong if you purchase your cage from them.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a Rat Tower.

I love it.

<3


----------



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

i am getting 2 new martin cages from cragislist, It is 2 martins one can hold 2-3 rats and another is a smaller one level with ramp and than travel cages with extra for $60. I am going to pick them up tuesday, I hope i like them I want to put Nina and Amy in one so they have even more room lol. I want them to be spoiled rotten their last few weeks with me   they are going to a good home. I just set up my exotics cage with all kinds of stuff for the 6 babies to play with They love it !! Good luck with your martins i will let u know when i get mine how they are 
Kayte


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a double/stacked R-680 and I love it! It is 30x18x48, has four "shelves" and a full level (in addition to the ground level). The doors are plenty big enough for cleaning and I can fit any size rattie litter box or wheel through them. My boys can climb to their hearts content and even the youngest/smallest rat imaginable couldn't squeeze through the wire.
Easy to clean? It fits easily through the front door for the once a month "deep clean" and is clean easily twice a week with hot soapy water and a sponge.
I love that the tray is so deep. I can either put down fleece/rugs or put down a nice deep layer of shavings/hay for the boys burrowing pleasure.

I LOVE MARTIN'S!!!!!!!! Great cage, exceptional customer service!!!!


----------



## keenkitty (Dec 28, 2016)

Does anyone have the r685? Trying to get dimensions to make liners


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

From their website:

The Rat Retreat _(R-685)_

30" x 18" x 24"
This thread is really old, next time please make a new one before bumping!


----------

